# Newbie ? expiring points



## coleismydog (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

Recently purchased a contract that included some points which will expire at the end of the month (September) - was to be 10K but I used 9k on an exchange (II) so I am left with 1K.  

Any tips on how to handle the remaining 1K would be appreciated.  

Thank You!

Patrick


----------



## rhonda (Sep 4, 2019)

The 1k, expiring at the end of this month, can still be used to book a reservation at the native WM properties out to 13 months from travel.  They can be mingled with newer points to complete that reservation.  Just be mindful, should you later cancel or modify the reservation, that the 1k could disappear in the cancellation or rebooking process.  (If you must modify, do it over the phone w/ a careful discussion regarding the oldest credits.)

Welcome!  Hope you love your WM as we do.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 4, 2019)

As Rhonda said - you can put those credits in a placeholder reservation (i.e. one you dont intend to use) to "hold" them. Credits in any existing reservation do not expire, even if those credits are past their expiration. Only credits that sitting in your account balance will be removed.

Also the WM system makes use of what is known as the "credit shuffle".... which is a nightly process that shuffles or moves the credits that are in your existing reservations so that your oldest credits always get used first (i.e. placed in your upcoming confirmed reservations). So if you just stick them into a placeholder reservation in the future, then when you find somewhere you want to go before that reservation - the system will automatically shuffle those expired credits into that reservation.


----------



## coleismydog (Sep 7, 2019)

Thank you for the advice!


----------

